# HELP!! Canon utility stopped recognising my cameras



## Memirsbrunnr (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello everybody. I have 2 bodies the 80D and 750D. I have been using EOS utility since i build this windows 10 PC (32 GB ram 8 GB video card, a few SSDs + HD, and a dedicated 4 GB HD for photo's) in April. Now in the beginning of September it suddenly stopped recognising BOTH my camera's, showing it is not a camera hardware problem. However, when I hook them up by cable windows 10 recognizes both cameras by name and allows to browse the flash ram cards.
So this shows there is some kind of software error with either windows 10 or the canon EOS utility. I have tried to connect the camera via WIFI same problem. No problem connecting the WIFI but the second step EOS utility will not see/recognise the camera.

Things I have tried to solve the problem:
1 I have downloaded the latest version of eos utility, and installed it. Does not work (2x)
2 I have called the danish telephone help-desk who could not help after a 20 minute discussion, but promised to forward it to their specialists. But they neither phoned or emailed me back. 

Does anyone know if there are windows settings that have been changed by an update that need to be changed?
Did anyone have these kind of problems before and found a way to solve it?

I hope someone can help me with this because I am getting crazy with annoyance and my fun of shooting photo's is really suffering.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 29, 2019)

Sounds frustrating. Are you able to roll back your Windows 10 update? If not, do you have another computer that has not been updated, just to see if the EOS Utility works on it?

In the meantime, can't you enjoy your cameras in other ways? And choose some other software for transfers?

Which brings up another question: Does Canon DPP still work for you? And, also, are you having trouble with other software or devices since your Win 10 update?


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 29, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Sounds frustrating. Are you able to roll back your Windows 10 update? If not, do you have another computer that has not been updated, just to see if the EOS Utility works on it?
> 
> In the meantime, can't you enjoy your cameras in other ways? And choose some other software for transfers?
> 
> Which brings up another question: Does Canon DPP still work for you? And, also, are you having trouble with other software or devices since your Win 10 update?


Apparently, the OP can browse memory card content when connected to computer via USB cable. :

However, when I hook them up by cable windows 10 recognizes both cameras by name and allows to browse the flash ram cards...

So, why not simply copy files across then? At least for now.


----------



## Labdoc (Sep 29, 2019)

Would happen to me often after a win 10 update.
Usually the following worked to fix it.
1. Abandon the camera settings for logging in and re-enter them.
2. If that doesn't work right click on the Eos utility icon and run "Trouble shoot Compatibility".

I stopped using the wifi to transfer pics because it was so slow compared to the cable. Hope you get it solved.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Sep 29, 2019)

Labdoc said:


> Would happen to me often after a win 10 update.
> Usually the following worked to fix it.
> 1. Abandon the camera settings for logging in and re-enter them.
> 2. If that doesn't work right click on the EOS
> ...



Where do I do the abandon camera settings for logging in?


----------



## Labdoc (Sep 29, 2019)

Memirsbrunnr said:


> Where do I do the abandon camera settings for logging in?


In the camera wifi connection settings don't use what is already saved there for your network, log in again like the first time, step by step.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Sep 29, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> Apparently, the OP can browse memory card content when connected to computer via USB cable. :
> 
> However, when I hook them up by cable windows 10 recognizes both cameras by name and allows to browse the flash ram cards...
> 
> So, why not simply copy files across then? At least for now.


Because the canon software puts them in nice date labelled folders. when browsing the flash it is all in one folder so that makes it impossible to find something


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 29, 2019)

Memirsbrunnr said:


> Because thecanon software puts them in nice date labelled folders. when brosing the flash it is all in one folder so that makes ot impossible to find something


You can create a sub-folder, and name it as you pleased. Then copy your files in that older.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Sep 30, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> You can create a sub-folder, and name it as you pleased. Then copy your files in that older.


That is extremely inconvenient when you have to sort them out if you have over 40 days if photo's you want to sort them put by the day where they were shot on like the EOS utility does


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Sep 30, 2019)

Labdoc said:


> In the camera wifi connection settings don't use what is already saved there for your network, log in again like the first time, step by step.


Tried that doesn't work, as i started and tried to use the wifi because the cable no longer works.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Sep 30, 2019)

Labdoc said:


> Would happen to me often after a win 10 update.
> Usually the following worked to fix it.
> 1. Abandon the camera settings for logging in and re-enter them.
> 2. If that doesn't work right click on the Eos utility icon and run "Trouble shoot Compatibility".
> ...


 Tried point too all t asks if i want to save the files to the windows cloud, but i have no idea what to link it to if i click no.. it after that does not want to go to the eos utility


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi Memirsbrunnr. 
It is incredibly easy to sort them if you empty the cards more frequently, like when you finish shooting at the end of day or trip, treat the few minutes to empty the card as part of the shoot? 
If you absolutely must have 40 days on a card, (I can’t think of a good reason ) use sort by date on the folder and just select one day at a time!
No idea how to sort your software issue. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Memirsbrunnr said:


> That is extremely inconvenient when you have to sort them out if you have over 40 days if photo's you want to sort them put by the day where they were shot on like the EOS utility does


----------



## AlanF (Sep 30, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Memirsbrunnr.
> It is incredibly easy to sort them if you empty the cards more frequently, like when you finish shooting at the end of day or trip, treat the few minutes to empty the card as part of the shoot?
> If you absolutely must have 40 days on a card, (I can’t think of a good reason ) use sort by date on the folder and just select one day at a time!
> No idea how to sort your software issue.
> ...


Leaving it for 40 days doesn't appeal to me either. I download and back up after every shoot. If you don't, you could lose 40 days of shooting. 

As I wrote in another post, my Mac stopped recognising my camera on our Galapagos trip and I had to live with workarounds. Always travel with a card reader, external back-up drive and for me an iPad Pro as an alternative.


----------



## LDS (Sep 30, 2019)

Memirsbrunnr said:


> Hello everybody. I have 2 bodies the 80D and 750D. I have been using EOS utility since i build this windows 10 PC (32 GB ram 8 GB video card, a few SSDs + HD, and a dedicated 4 GB HD for photo's) in April. Now in the beginning of September it suddenly stopped recognising BOTH my camera's, showing it is not a camera hardware problem. However, when I hook them up by cable windows 10 recognizes both cameras by name and allows to browse the flash ram cards.



In Control Panel -> Hardware and Sound -> AutoPlay what do you see? Are the camera listed? What action is the default one?


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Oct 1, 2019)

LDS said:


> In Control Panel -> Hardware and Sound -> AutoPlay what do you see? Are the camera listed? What action is the default one?


I am afraid that my windows 10 lay out so completely different.. it only has a generalised options. 
It has the following options
- Take no action
- Open folder to view files (File explorer)
- Import Photo's and videos (Dropbox) ..... seems to be the default upon resetting
- Ask me every time
- Configure storage settings (Settings)
Which one do you suggest will work best to get the EOS utility working?

The dropbox options appeared i think after the latest patch


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 1, 2019)

None of the above. Although the “- Ask me every time” seems what was used the most. It sounds like you would have to visit a computer shop nearby to sort this out. Sorry


----------



## LDS (Oct 1, 2019)

Memirsbrunnr said:


> - Import Photo's and videos (Dropbox) ..... seems to be the default upon resetting



I'm quite sure the Dropbox option was set by installing Dropbox, I don't believe Microsoft favors its upon its own OneDrive. Try to set it to "Ask me every time" and see what options you're shown when you connect the camera. Also, ensure EOS Utility is set to start with the system, and to open when a camera connects.

Also, when the camera is connected, open "Device and Printers" (from Control Panel), is the camera listed? If you double click the camera, does a window displaying the camera model and related software opens? In that Windows there should be also links to change what to do when the camera connects, under the names "General settings" or "Import images and video - change program" or something alike.

If it doesn't appear, it may mean the system does not recognize the camera, or some application messed with data - the fact that Dropbox attempts to become the default is not good at all, its developers need whipping - that MUST be a user choice. Unluckily more and more software is written to get hold of users' data and install without warning whatever they need to obtain that - often crippling systems.

If the camera appears with a generic icon, it may mean the Device Stage package (it's were the device specific data and features are stored and made available to the system) is missing or damaged. The packages are in %localappdata%\Microsoft\Device Metadata\ and %localappdata%\Microsoft\Device Stage\, but not in a user-friendly format. Some XML files inside the folders may have Canon data in it, or you may found the icon displayed for the camera. If so, you can try to uninstall the device, delete the root folder for given device it it still exists, reboot, and try to re-add the device - you may also try to delete everything and let Windows re-download everything (WARNING: do it at your own risk).

BTW, which version of Windows 10 are you running?


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Oct 1, 2019)

LDS said:


> I'm quite sure the Dropbox option was set by installing Dropbox, I don't believe Microsoft favors its upon its own OneDrive. Try to set it to "Ask me every time" and see what options you're shown when you connect the camera. Also, ensure EOS Utility is set to start with the system, and to open when a camera connects.
> 
> Also, when the camera is connected, open "Device and Printers" (from Control Panel), is the camera listed? If you double click the camera, does a window displaying the camera model and related software opens? In that Windows there should be also links to change what to do when the camera connects, under the names "General settings" or "Import images and video - change program" or something alike.
> 
> ...



Thanx for the detailed info.. will give it a try

Canon utility starts with the PC but the utility window is always open after boot. Anything to do with the problem?

windows 10 1903 latest but the problem started under the last version.
when I connect both cameras windows 10 says canon 80D or canon 750D connected. The canon helpdesk guys agreed that it was not ca camera problem because windows recognises them
Under previous build I have had the same problem with miraculous repaired themselves after a week or 2. But this is already since half august i believe.


----------



## LDS (Oct 1, 2019)

You should see more Autoplay options from Control Panel. Unluckily Windows 10 still has this "split brain" situation where accessing settings from the native UI just displays a few, while going through Control Panel shows more.

Did you install anything just before the issue appeared?

Also, look at page 8 here: http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/4/0300023304/11/eu-3-10-30-w-im-en.pdf

And follow the instructions to configure the camera connected action - I was wrong above, Canon says to set it to "Take no action". Note that the instruction say that's USB port specific, as Windows maps devices to USB ports.

Ensure also WiFi is not active when the camera is cable-connected. Try to use a different cable.



Memirsbrunnr said:


> Canon utility starts with the PC but the utility window is always open after boot. Anything to do with the problem?



You mean the utility is not minimized in the system tray but is displayed on the desktop? If you right-click the EOS Utilities icon in the tray which items are "active" (there should be a check mark besides them)?.

I'm quite sure the issue is not in the cameras but in Windows - which can recognize them in many ways - at the basic level Windows can see them as storage devices to read images from, if it has additional information that must come from Canon-made files (albeit they can be also made available through the Windows drivers search) it can then set them up as different devices with more functionalities. If this advanced discovery and setup fails, Windows will fall back to the basic one. The device name is usually in the Plug&Play data exchanged, so it means little, what matters is if Windows can use the PnP data to find all the required files and configure the device properly.


----------

